# Difference in pthread implementation between 6.2 and 7.1



## bsd_newbie (Mar 1, 2009)

I am noticing some differences in the pthread implementation between 6.2 and 7.1. For example in 6.2 it let me change scheduling priority of a thread as regular user and in 7.1 it requires me to be root.

thanks.


----------

